# angellizenzen



## gunny (27. Dezember 2004)

warum?;+ 
warum ist deutschland das einzigste land in dem man eine prüfung zum erwerb der fischereierlaubnis ablegen muß? ich persönlich finde es eine unverfrorenheit unseren europäischen mitanländern gegenüber,#d die es uns deutschen anglern gegen einen kleinen obolus ermöglichen in ihrem land zu angeln,das vordert bestimmt nicht den tourismus und zeigt auch nicht gerad von gastfreundschaft,wie soll ich bitte einem niederländischen angelkammeraden an einem niederländischem gewässer erklären warum er mich nicht angelder weise in deutschlan begleiten darf,und dies mit plausiebelen worten.ich mochte an die deutschen angelkammeraden appelieren sich darüber einmal gedanken zu machen und mir zu antworten oder ihre meinung darüber zu sagen
 mfg.
euer gunny#h


----------



## sebastian (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: angellizenzen*

Muss man bei uns auch aber ist eigentlich genau das selbe wie der Mopedschein.

Du gehts hin, hörst einen Vortrag, und die Prüfung schafft jeder egal wie dumm *hust*


----------



## Pfiffie79 (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: angellizenzen*

Soweit ich weiß gibt es planungen auch toristen in deutschland zu ermöglichen karten zu erwerben in dem sie an kleinen lehrgängen teilnehmen und dann erlaubnisskarten erwerben dürfen.


----------



## antonio (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: angellizenzen*

Für Ausländergelten andere Regelungen.


----------



## samson (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: angellizenzen*

Das gibts im Norden doch einen Urlaubsschein für Urlauber z.B.

Damit kann mann dann eine gewisse Zeit ohne Angelschein dort Angeln.

MFG
Samson  |wavey:


----------



## gammeldansk (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: angellizenzen*

moin,
also lt. dem dozenten des fischereilehrgangs von gestern können deine niederländischen freunde bei den gemeinden *ohne prüfung* einen fischereischein erwerben. mit dem können sie dann erlaubnisscheine kaufen. der einzige unterschied ist , dass sie den fischereischein nur für ein jahr und nicht wir (bald) geprüften für fünf jahre erwerben können. so what ?

gruss
peter


----------



## herrm (6. März 2005)

*AW: angellizenzen*

bei uns kriegt keiner einer eine angelkarte nicht mal eine tageskarte ohne gültigen jahresfischereischein


----------



## Osning (29. September 2005)

*AW: angellizenzen*

Die deutschen Angelscheine sind 1 - 3- 5 Jahre gültig. Habe selbst einen.
Sieh auch mal in die Rubriek Archiv van DAB,(Titel: Angel doch mal in Holland) da findest Du alles nötige über angeln in Holland, auch alles über Lizenzen.


----------

